# Schwinn Forebrake Exploded View



## larock65 (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anybody here have an exploded view of a postwar Schwinnn Forebrake? Anyhelp would be appreciated.
Thanks!
William


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know if this will help,but here it is. I might have an exploded view in a service manual. I'll check later.Send me an e-mail and if I have it, I'll send you a scan.

Pat

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1949_23.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Here You Go...*

The manual reads this is from the 50's and earlier.

Pat


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 1, 2011)

any idea where to get new shoes for this brake?


----------

